# 1590G CNC 6061 Aluminum Enclosure



## Alex (9/6/15)

*1590G CNC 6061 Aluminum Enclosure*
* 
Qty* *Price*
Buy 5 $ 16.65 ea
Buy 10 $ 16.48 ea
Buy 25 $ 15.80 ea
Buy 50 $ 15.29 ea
Buy 100 $ 13.93 ea
$ 16.99


Description
*This item is back ordered*
This is a 1590G sized enclosure milled from a solid blocked of 6061 aluminum. It has a beautiful natural finish, the surface is smooth, reflective and has gorgeous tooling marks.


3.9" x 1.9" x .9"
4 Steel lid screws
all faces are vertical ( no lean or draft angle )
http://modcrate.myshopify.com/colle...ean-cnc-aluminum-enclosure?variant=1281862116

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (9/6/15)

Yar i checked him out apparently they are nicely finished. I must see if i can organise i know the oke

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (9/6/15)

Available locally from RS Components, provided you don't mind the price, or waiting a week:

http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/general-purpose-enclosures/7733088/


----------



## eviltoy (9/6/15)

Not the same boet


----------



## devdev (9/6/15)

Alright, you have a point regarding machined vs cast


----------



## zadiac (10/6/15)

devdev said:


> Alright, you have a point regarding machined vs cast



Also, the cast one has an angle or a slight slant that makes it look like the atties are sitting skew on the mod. I have one of those. Never used it when I saw the slant.


----------



## zadiac (10/6/15)

eviltoy said:


> Yar i checked him out apparently they are nicely finished. I must see if i can organise i know the oke



Special discount for Ecigssa members?


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/6/15)

zadiac said:


> Also, the cast one has an angle or a slight slant that makes it look like the atties are sitting skew on the mod. I have one of those. Never used it when I saw the slant.


I square my ones on a belt sander. Some okes have used sanding blocks and done it by hand. Its not hard to do alu is soft. If you can get access to a disc sander even better.


----------

